# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Zin in seks

## u275379

Hoe kan je je zin in seks aanwakkeren? Bestaan er middelen voor? Groenten, drankjes?

----------


## Liefdt

> Hoe kan je je zin in seks aanwakkeren? Bestaan er middelen voor? Groenten, drankjes?


haloo,
je kan dit gemakkelijk vinden op internet,
het schijnt dat dit helpt door selder te eten,
of het zo is,dat weet ik niet

groetjes eline.

----------


## Agnes574

Een massage kan zin opwekken, gestreel etc ook ..
Google idd eens; je zult zéker zaken vinden die bij jou passen!

Sterkte en succes!!

----------


## luna400

een verleidelijke partner ??en gewillig tuurlijk

----------

